# Stuck adding new profiles



## Zenon (Jul 3, 2018)

I purchased a few. Watched a few youtube videos. So these days it all goes into Camera RAW. Using PS in the presets tab  I open the new presets dialogue window.  I name the new profile set but that is where I get stuck.  I find the folder where the 5 profiles are stored and open it but the profiles are greyed out.  So how do I load new profiles so they appear when I open the 4 squares beside the Profile section of the Basic Tab?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 3, 2018)

What did you purchase exactly? What is the file extension? If the extension is .XMP, are you sure these are _profiles_ and not _presets_? The other day somebody thought she had purchased presets, but it turned out she purchased color lookup tables...


----------



## Zenon (Jul 3, 2018)

Huelight profiles. dcp


----------



## Zenon (Jul 3, 2018)

Do I install them in the Look Table or Color Lookup Table?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 3, 2018)

Zenon said:


> Do I install them in the Look Table or Color Lookup Table?


Neither. DCP files go in:

Windows—C: \ Users \ [your username] \ AppData \ Roaming \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \ CameraProfiles
Mac—Macintosh HD / Users / [your username] / Library / Application Support / Adobe / CameraRaw / CameraProfiles


----------



## Zenon (Jul 3, 2018)

I was not in the library under my username. Do I just drag the folder into there and restart everything? Comp included?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 3, 2018)

Zenon said:


> I was not in the library under my username. Do I just drag the folder into there and restart everything? Comp included?


No, just (re)start Lightroom.


----------



## Zenon (Jul 3, 2018)

Here is my confusion. I tried the instructions but they are outdated for 7.4. I found a Matt Kloskowski video on it and Huelight sent me this but no audio. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrO263wSC6c

The profiles are sitting on my desktop in a folder. What am I supposed to do with this folder (or profiles) before I restart. I have tried several suggestions and restarted LR,PS and my computer a few times and nothing. Somehow I missed a step.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 3, 2018)

Zenon said:


> The profiles are sitting on my desktop in a folder. What am I supposed to do with this folder (or profiles) before I restart. I have tried several suggestions and restarted LR,PS and my computer a few times and nothing. Somehow I missed a step.


You have to move them to the location Victoria said and restart Lightroom.


----------



## Zenon (Jul 3, 2018)

OK


----------



## Zenon (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Zenon (Jul 3, 2018)

Sorry. Trying to rename them. I downloaded the DNG Profile Manager and it keeps pointing me to camera raw in the system library.  I choose open DNG folder and link to the user library but when I get to the profiles nothing happens.  Tried the search field and nothing came up.  The All Cameras drop down says Canon 5D3 and I'm using a 5D4 and 7D2.  I did create 2 test profiles using my 5D3 and colourchecker passport  a long time ago. I don't see an update for the manager.     

I did a search to avoid asking another question.       

Custom Camera Profile Appears as "unnamed profile"


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 3, 2018)

Zenon said:


> Sorry. Trying to rename them. I downloaded the DNG Profile Manager and it keeps pointing me to camera raw in the system library.  I choose open DNG folder and link to the user library but when I get to the profiles nothing happens.  Tried the search field and nothing came up.  The All Cameras drop down says Canon 5D3 and I'm using a 5D4 and 7D2.  I did create 2 test profiles using my 5D3 and colourchecker passport  a long time ago. I don't see an update for the manager.
> 
> I did a search to avoid asking another question.
> 
> Custom Camera Profile Appears as "unnamed profile"


Your profiles were converted to xmp, so you’d have to rename those with a text editor. They are in the Settings folder, not the CameraProfiles folder.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 4, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Your profiles were converted to xmp, so you’d have to rename those with a text editor. They are in the Settings folder, not the CameraProfiles folder.



?? DCP files wouldn't be converted. Are we talking at cross-purposes?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 4, 2018)

I have to check it again. I too always thought they were not converted, but I have .xmp files in my Settings folder with the same name as my custom XRite camera profiles. Maybe those are the ‘legacy’ B&W versions.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 4, 2018)

In that case renaming can be done with the DNG Profile Editor. Start the editor, open the profile and go to the Options tab.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 4, 2018)

OK, just to clarify the confusion about where the profiles are. I totally forgot that I had made presets for all my camera profiles, so I could apply such a profile without having to go to the Camera Calibration tab. Those _presets_ (that I had named exactly the same as the profile) were obviously converted to XMP, that's why I thought my profiles had been converted. That's what you get when you post after midnight. So no, the profiles are still the .dcp files as always, and you can rename those with the DNG Profile Editor like I already said.


----------



## Zenon (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks Johan.


----------

